# My 6 year old got his first kayak!



## Alisonpv (Apr 6, 2021)

We're a kayaking family. We've had my kiddo in a kayak with us basically since birth.

This summer is the first year he is paddling his OWN kayak!

Mama is proud 😍😁

This 6 footer is actually too small for him, and I scored a 10 foot super cheap.. so his first kayak will be shortly followed by his second kayak 😂


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's great! Congrats!


----------

